# Need help Identifying



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a plant that looks like "lacy stargrass" when it matures, but I can't remember the name. I saw a picture of it on here last night, and now I can't find it again.

It's name is something like Erio Type II or Eleo Type II. Something similar to that.

Anybody have any ideas? Sorry....the digital camera is charging.....so I can't take any pics right now.

Thank you!
Don


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

Is it Eriocaulaceae sp (Type 2)? There is a post with a picture of it in the new plants for the planted aquarium forum.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Tejinabo, you son of a gun! You nailed it! Thank you so much! My soul can rest now!!!!! It's a beautiful plant! I had just forgotten the name because I am a moron, and forget to write these things down. 

Thank you again!


----------

